# Golden/Collie mix in Paulding, Ohio needs a place to stay for 2 weeks!



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm in Indiana... Merom... I dont know how far away thats is though.. Im 4 hours from Dayton.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Of course I guess that would be going the wrong way, huh? I mean, I would be more than willing to keep him for the two weeks, dont get me wrong ... You can email me at [email protected] or I am always on here if there isnt anyone else who can help. Ill take a look at how far it would be to get him... Hes precious.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That would be awesome if you could help out! The dog is currently in Paulding, Ohio.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats about 3.5 hours from me ....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Let me talk with my husband and see if we can arrange to drive up there, when does he need to be picked up?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, that is quite a drive. I wonder if we could work out some sort of transport team to get him to you.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I know its about an hour away from Indianapolis. I think we have a couple members here that are from the Fort Wayne area also. Let me see who I can contact. That would be a huge help!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That would be great! We need all the help we can get to get this guy out of that shelter!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Just bumping this up. I'm pretty sure that we're still looking for help!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.mapquest.com/mq/7-er2RAkBh
Also, if anyone could help transport her ... here is a map from her to me ... Anyone in Indiana/Ohio?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Anyone who could take him for 10-14 days would be a savior! Once he has been out of the shelter for that amount of time, he can start his journey to his new foster home in Maine.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Paulding , Oh is only 75 miles from our summer home. I have emailed someone that I know to see if they can help wih the 2 week foster.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Wonderful FranH!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

***bump***


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

No reply to my email.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Fran I have found a rescue that is located in Bremen, Oh and she is willing to drive halfway to get him. Could you maybe see if you know someone that can help him get there. There wouldn't be any wait period for this rescue, our issue is transportation.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To All*

*To All:

There are two threads going for this boy so pls to be sure to check in Golden Ret. Cases on here too everytime you sign on.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=49078&page=9*



*FRANH: Thanks for offering help--Who did you email?*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all of you - you are WONDERFUL!*

To all of you - you are WONDERFUL!

I cannot tell you how grateful I am!!
Jessi Mom, Johanna, Jami, Claudia, FranH, I hope I'm not missing anyone - I've never had two rescues offer to save a dog and plus you guys found a foster or offered to foster yourself- You are amazing!
PLEASE Jessi make sure you and Amber call Mandy tomorrow until you reach her and email her too about the STL rescue. I know none of us want this to end in an awful way. I am so grateful to Jami and Claudia for offering to foster and to Johanna for finding Chris of Almost Home Rescue in Maine. Grateful for FRANH trying to reach a friend that didn't reply to her email.
I've emld Chris from Almost Home Rescue in Maine and asked her to call Mandy too tomorrow and be our backup rescue in case something should fall through with STL. It is always wise to have a backup plan. I told Chris I would donate $50 to help her w/vettting if she takes him and you can tell Amber I will do the same. I guess in the long run it will be Mandy's decision.
I can always be reached by email even when I'm at work from 8-4:30 chicago time.
You all have my eternal gratitude and admiration.
By the way, what is his name going to be ladies?


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

****bump****


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom and all:

Please see my msg in Golden REt. Cases..Daddy Dog from OHIO


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

*****bump*****


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*For Update on Rastus, Please go to this link*

For Update on Rastus, please go to this link:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=49078&page=17


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoosier-is out of shelter and with HeartofGold for 2 wks.*

Hoosier-is out of shelter and with HeartofGold for 2 wks.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30&order=desc&page=56


----------

